# How to fix a faulty Steering Angle Sensor (G85)



## Elmbo

Hi Everybody,

After having successfully repaired my steering angle sensor today I thought IÂ´d write a quick "How To" as this could save you a â‚¬250 or Â£171 replace. First of all many thanks to John-H who was so kind to think along with me! I must also apologize that I didnâ€™t take any pictures in the process, but Iâ€™ll try to guide you through as much as possible.

*1. First of all, the fault message:* 
When I was driving around, my ESP warning light kept going on and stayed on until I restarted the Engine. A quick check in Vag-Com revealed that the steering angle sensor was giving me the following message:

Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 8N0 907 379 E
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01236
1 Fault Found:

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
37-00 - Faulty Signal - Intermittent

*2. Repairing the Steering Angle Sensor (G85):*
After reading several threads on the forum, I feared that I needed to replace the sensor and would cost me vast amounts of money, so I decided to take it apart first to see if there was anything to be fixed.

Removing the sensor:
First you will need to remove the airbag and the steering wheel (procedure available on the forum). Next the covers surrounding the steering column. The steering angle sensor will be right in front of you and you can easily remove it by unclipping the clips and disconecting the two connectors on the side.

Repairing the sensor:
First of all, youâ€™ll need to open the sensor up. You can do this by unscrewing the two screws on the top. Try not to pull the lid of the top round plastic part in the middle as it contains the through put wiring for the Airbag of which the connector is at the from. Instead, when the screws are undone, unclip the whole top half from the bottom half of the casing. you will also need to unclip the centre ring from the bottom half by unclipping the clips on the back.
You should now be able to remove the whole top cover of the sensor.

This will reveal the inside of the sensor comprising of a plastic centre ring that can turn freely, a mainboard and separate small ring on the side containing the "yellow dot".

A brief explanation of what type of sensor it is: it is an optical sensor that determines the angle of the steering column by doing something with the openings in the plastic ring. If you have the "yellow-dot" at the top right in from of you, you can see the optical sensors on the left bottom of the plastic wheel (the wheel runs "through" them).

John-H found out that these optical sensors can get dirty over time, so I decided to try to clean them using an electro contact cleaner by rubbing in the small openings on the sides of the sensors (there are a total of 8 to clean, 4 senders en 4 receivers , black and blue).

*3. Put everything back together*
After letting everything dry for a brief while, I put the sensor back together in the opposite way as above. Placed it back in the car and remounted the steering wheel. Do make sure that when the steering wheel is straight, the yellow dot can bee seen.

*4. Recalibrate the Steering Angle Sensor*
Last, you will need to recalibrate the steering angle sensor in the following way (From Ross-Tech):

a. Start the vehicle.
b. Turn the steering wheel one turn to the right and one turn to the left.
c. Drive in a short distance straight line on a level surface at a speed not higher than 20 km/h.
d. If the steering wheel is straight during the test drive then stop the vehicle with the wheels pointed straight
e. Ensure that the steering wheel is not moved again.
f. Keep the engine running and do not switch off the ignition.
g. Procedure for performing the zero position calibration for the Steering Angle Sensor on Audi TT with Vag-Com:

[Select]
[03 - ABS Brakes]
[Login - 11]
Enter 40168
[Do It!]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 060
[Go!]

This will store the zero (centered) position of the steering wheel. There should be a displayed message that reads: "Steer. angle sender compens OK". If you get an error, it may mean the Login was not successfully performed.

Click the [Done, Go Back] button.

*5. Concluding*

Hopefully everything will work fine again as it did for me!

Cheers!

Elmer


----------



## John-H

You did all the work Elmer - well done!  Nicely written up. I've added it to my favourites for future reference  .


----------



## ross2209

Hello

Sorry to drag up an old thread.. very useful! I have the same fault code on VCDS Lite. I will be attempting this clean fix later this evening.

Is it possible to re-calibrate with the lite version of VAGCOM?


----------



## SexyTTGrl

Having the same issue. Scan below. Tried running the Basic Settings and when "Go" for Group 60 it says "ERROR Group 060 Not Available".

How to fix this? Kinda want to have working traction control being winter time... 

Saturday,21,January,2017,11:38:05:60648
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64(Parallels)
VCDS Version 17.1.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20170107 DS267.0
www.Ross-Tech.com

VIN: TRUUT28N411027725 License Plate:

Chassis Type: 8N (8N - Audi TT (1999 > 2007))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

VIN: TRUUT28N411027725 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AMU.lbl
Part No: 8N0 906 018 K
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0003 
Coding: 06710
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 39795B7923B57A89E4-5141
TRUUT28N411027725 AUZ5Z0YD160016

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8N0-907-379-MK20-E.lbl
Part No: 8N0 907 379 E
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3E7348653A9B5DB1D1-4B1B

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
62-00 - No or Incorrect Adjustment

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8N0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8N0 820 043 A
Component: TT-KLIMAVOLLAUTOMAT D03 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 285F8E3DC81FF3018B-2581

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8N8-909-601.lbl
Part No: 8N8 909 601 
Component: Airbag Front+Seite 1008 
Coding: 10103
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 77FD9D415521ACF9D2-5199

1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
00-10 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8Nx-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8N1 920 930 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 D52 
Coding: 07244
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 387F5E7D18BF63811B-4B01
TRUUT28N411027725 AUZ5Z0YD160016

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 02D-900-554.lbl
Part No: 02D 900 554 C
Component: HALDEX LSC ECC 0010 
VCID: 204F961DA02F0B41C3-4B01

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8Nx-962-267.lbl
Part No: 8N7 962 267 A
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D05 
Coding: 15900
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 3E7348653A9B5DB1D1-4EB3

1 Fault Found:
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4B0-907-357-AUT.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 357 
Component: LEUCHTWEITEREGLER D004 
Coding: 00010
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 65C1C709FF8D2E6970-51D5

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:44)--------------------------


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Have a look at the steering angle when 'straight ahead' and rotate steering wheel full left/right. Is it in the middle? Apart from an issue with the sensor when you set the tracking you are supposed to ensure steering is at zero degrees and adjust rack/tracking to what is required. Hope this helps.


----------



## SexyTTGrl

Thanks for the reply. I did do that, when it's straight it's at 0 and changes when turned left/right.


----------



## Tripyrenees

I have this same fault which I just scanned using a i908.

Now before I start looking at trying to repair this or replacing it I noticed you need the VAG-COM software to recalibrate the steering angle afterwards.

Is this correct. I do not have VAG-COM and I do not have a PC (only MAC) - is there any way that the fault can be reset once the unit is corrected.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## John-H

Nothing to lose but your time for trying. If cleaning brings it back to life and and you have replaced it exactly as before you should not need recalibration I think. Even if you do you are looking to find someone with VAG-COM and if it doesn't work you need a new one anyway.


----------



## Tripyrenees

So it is not essential to do the recalibration - that is what I needed to know.

So I will go ahead and try and clean it and keep it as best I can in the same position.

Thanks

Ian
(Just bought the car with this fault although the owner had said it had just come on ;o) )


----------



## Diggerops

Thank you Elmbo.
This was very helpful after a dash removal where I had not noticed angle sensor movement and refitted it the wrong way.
Nice one buddy.


----------



## silkman

Nice one! This should be put in the knowledgebase


----------



## John-H

Goos call. I thought it was.


----------



## RussAdams

HI folks,

I'm being told that my ESP light is being caused by a faulty steering angle sensor. He quoted Audi part# 1J0 959 653C

I'm down to the last month on my extended warranty and the insurance company is saying this part is not covered as it is part of the airbag system.

Is this correct? Is this really an airbag part? It seems unrelated to me! But my mechanic told the insurance guy it was a "steering angle sensor (aka airbag clockspring)".

Is the steering angle sensor also called an airbag clockspring?

This write up is GREAT! If the insurance company won't cover it I will do it myself. Mechanic wants US $330 for labor and $618 for a genuine audi part. Yikes!

Russ


----------



## CaptRon

Hi,
It serves many functions but mainly provides information to the ESP system but at the same time allows electrical connection to the airbag and horn while being able to turn the steering wheel. The name of the part is a Steering Angle Sensor; but sadly your mechanic called it an airbag clock spring he could have well called it a horn clock spring :?

If your insurance refuse to pay I would suggest you look at a Facebook forum that sells used TT parts in the UK ( better price than in the U.S.) and you could find one for around $60. If you have VCDS you should do it yourself. Took me about 20 minutes to install plus the time to calibrate.


----------



## RussAdams

CaptRon said:


> Facebook forum that sells used TT parts in the UK ( better price than in the U.S.) and you could find one for around $60. If you have VCDS you should do it yourself. Took me about 20 minutes to install plus the time to calibrate.


Thanks Ron! Greatly appreciated advice. I do have VCDS, so I can do it if I have to. Hoping to hear today if the warranty company reconsiders.

Russ


----------



## desertstorm

Generally the only car warranty worth having is original manufacturers warranty. Most car warranties aren't worth the paper they are written on, As you have found too many get out clauses.
Crazy price you have been quoted by the garage, I changed one of these the other day and it didn't take more than 30 minutes and that included zeroing the new one with VCDS. Plenty of these available second hand.


----------



## RussAdams

I see a new oem available for 299 usd.

Is used worth the try?


----------



## desertstorm

I bought a second hand item off Ebay for £35 around 50 dollars. If it was difficult to replace them I would tend to fit a new part but they are quite easy to fit.They don't fail that often so the chances of it going faulty again are pretty small.


----------



## RussAdams

desertstorm said:


> Generally the only car warranty worth having is original manufacturers warranty. Most car warranties aren't worth the paper they are written on


I meant to comment on this yesterday... This 'service contract' has actually been very good. When I bought my TT in 2017 it had 52,000 miles on it. And CarFax report showed it had less than 2,000 miles a year put on it in the previous 8 years. So I expected a lot of electronic issues, and got them!

The warranty has paid out more than I paid for the warranty. So I feel, in this case, it was a good buy. It was their most expensive warranty. And included all electronics. Excludes air bag though. And that's where I think the current issue started. If the steering angle sensor is/was actually airbag related, well my loss.

In general I DON'T recommend extended warranties. Since I had no experience with Audi I was nervous when I bought the car, and went for the best warranty I could find. Now that I'm familiar with VAG I won't buy another.

I feel confident I can do most things on the car myself. With the help of you guys on ttforum of course!

Russ


----------



## RussAdams

Checking in...

AutoScandia here in Northern Virginia did a good job for me. They kept on the warranty company and got them to pay for almost all the work.

The faulty Steering Angle Sensor was eventually covered, once the tech at AutoScandia convinced them the part had nothing to do with the airbag system.

Car is back in business, and I didn't have to get dirty. lol.

Thanks a bunch to everyone for the help in figuring out the options!

Russ


----------



## CaptRon

Happy to hear it worked out well for you... that's a good news!


----------



## Wendy/byron

John-H said:


> You did all the work Elmer - well done!  Nicely written up. I've added it to my favourites for future reference  .


Hello John-H , I hope you don't mind if I butt in but I have a similar issue as Elmer had on Mt 2016 mk3 tt , I purchased the car with a few issues.. power steering does not function ( red wheel with exclamation warning light ) I was told a few suspension parts had been changed and because of that the steering angle sensor needs to be reset .
Anyway I have an ancel fx6000 odb11 diagnostic tool and was hoping this would help to reset this issue but I am no expert with any of this ☹ 
So any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks.
Wendy


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Wendy, John-H hasn't posted for many months so unlikely to get a reply from John.
The Ancel fx doesn't appear to be VAG specific, but perhaps someone will know better & reply.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wendy/byron

Thank you is it OK to post this on here please we are not very up on this technology thanks Wendy


----------



## Hoggy

Wendy/byron said:


> Thank you is it OK to post this on here please we are not very up on this technology thanks Wendy


Hi, No problem, but it is an old thread. Hopefully someone will have info about the Ancel fault code reader.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wendy/byron

Thank you any information is greatly appreciated


----------

